# Wireless Mouse Problem! Help!



## Drunkship (Aug 22, 2007)

I bought the Microsoft Wireless Laser Desktop 4000. It comes with a Wireless Comfort Keyboard 4000 and a Wireless Laser Mouse 5000.

The odd thing is, today the mouse decided to not left-click. I assigned the right-click to the left button and the left-click to the right button, and the left button won't do right-click either.

Is it broken or a software problem or what? I've only had this for about two months.

Also, is their supposed to be a red light where the sensor is at the bottom? if so it's not on.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Have you checked the batteries?


----------



## Drunkship (Aug 22, 2007)

Replaced the batteries, didn't work. Ugh, like a retard I uninstalled the driver so on install I can't even click to check off to agree with the license agreement to move on to install!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

LOL. I suggest you try using the disc that came with the mouse and try reinstaling from that.


----------



## Drunkship (Aug 22, 2007)

Same problem. Need to click the License Agree checkbox to continue!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

If you've no light on your mouse it sounds as if there is something wrong with it. Did you keep your receipt/guarantee?


----------



## Drunkship (Aug 22, 2007)

I got it to install the new drivers (forgot about Alt+underlined letter) but to no prevail. Maybe it is broken? It was just working today... odd.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

My expeience with electical items is that they either fail very quickly or go on for years. Better it fails whilst still under warranty.


----------



## roostergx (Nov 20, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> My expeience with electical items is that they either fail very quickly or go on for years. Better it fails whilst still under warranty.


I have had this problem with two computers, one is XP PRO, the other is Vista. The problem is more persistent with Vista.

The configuration at work is XP PRo. The problem has occurred twice. In both cases, the left click stops working. I was able to clear the problem by resyncing the receiver and mouse (push the sync button on receiver, push the connect button on mouse.) After the resync, I've had no problems at work with the XP system.

The Vista system is another story. I have tried two different mice, and both have the same problem. The condition is pretty consistent. Everything works for a while after I resync receiver/mouse. Then after a while, the left click stops working again.

What is interesting is that the mouse is working in all other respects. As I move the mouse over various objects, the windows system highlights the objects, tool tips pop up, and so on. If I click and drag a window, that works as well. It seems that the only thing that fails when the condition occurs is that the click (single click or double click) does not work.

I have discovered that if I press the mouse button, then move the mouse ever so slightly, then release the button, the click is sent to the program. It is as if the mouse-down,mouse-move,mouse-up sequence avoids the problem.

One other point of interest about the vista system is that it has a wireless network adapter. I'm not sure what radio frequency the mouse is operating on, and I would hope this is not related, but it is about the only thing that is really jumping out at me.

Does any of this sound similar to configs of others who have this problem?

If we could find some common ground, maybe we could give enough details to MS to get this fixed.


----------



## roostergx (Nov 20, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> My expeience with electical items is that they either fail very quickly or go on for years. Better it fails whilst still under warranty.


I have had this problem with two computers, one is XP PRO, the other is Vista. The problem is more persistent with Vista.

The configuration at work is XP PRo. The problem has occurred twice. In both cases, the left click stops working. I was able to clear the problem by resyncing the receiver and mouse (push the sync button on receiver, push the connect button on mouse.) After the resync, I've had no problems at work with the XP system.

The Vista system is another story. I have tried two different mice, and both have the same problem. The condition is pretty consistent. Everything works for a while after I resync receiver/mouse. Then after a while, the left click stops working again.

What is interesting is that the mouse is working in all other respects. As I move the mouse over various objects, the windows system highlights the objects, tool tips pop up, and so on. If I click and drag a window, that works as well. It seems that the only thing that fails when the condition occurs is that the click (single click or double click) does not work.

I have discovered that if I press the mouse button, then move the mouse ever so slightly, then release the button, the click is sent to the program. It is as if the mouse-down,mouse-move,mouse-up sequence avoids the problem.

One other point of interest about the vista system is that it has a wireless network adapter. I'm not sure what radio frequency the mouse is operating on, and I would hope this is not related, but it is about the only thing that is really jumping out at me.

Does any of this sound similar to configs of others who have this problem?

If we could find some common ground, maybe we could give enough details to MS to get this fixed.


----------



## roostergx (Nov 20, 2007)

Since posting the previous message, I remembered that the problem at work began to occur when I added a second monitor that was a large flat panel LCD.

One of the things I did at work was to relocate the receiver to be a little further from the monitor.

The receiver for the vista system was sitting directly below the monitor. I have moved the receiver, and have not had a missed left-click in the past two hours. To move the receiver, it was necessary to unplug the USB connection, and restring the cable before reconnecting, so the system experienced a "found new hardware" cycle as well.

So far, things are much better.

Michael


----------



## roostergx (Nov 20, 2007)

It is now nearly 48 hours since I moved the receiver and not one missed left-click.

So here is what changed:
1. moved receiver about 2 feet from monitor.
2. during the move the USB cable was unplugged and replugged causing windows to detect new hardware.

#2 leads me to suspect that perhaps I did not have the right drivers installed initially. This is a new computer. I plugged the wireless receiver into a USB port before the system was powered up for the first time, so the keyboard/mouse were present but not sure what drivers were being used. 

After unplugging and replugging the USB cable and new hardware detect sequence occurred, I suspect I may be using different drivers for keyboard and mouse.

Bottom line: not sure whether moving the receiver away from the monitor helped or not, but perhaps my good fortune will help someone else solve their similar problems.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

The recommendation is certainly not to have the receiver near a monitor. Whether that's as important with an LCD or Plasma screen as with a CRT I don't know.


----------

